# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  80 tình huống giao tiếp tiếng anh thông dụng(hot)

## inhongdang

các bạn lo ngại vì gặp phải những tình huống tiếng anh ư. bây giờ các bạn không phải lo nữa.
bộ 80 tình huống giao tiếp tiếng anh này sẽ giúp các bạn tự tin hơn khi giao tiếp tiếng anh.
bộ CD này có thể tải về : tại đây:a::a::a:

----------

